# Flashing around chimney at ridge



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

You can make your own ridge flashing out of two step flashings or buy a pre-made piece.

http://tiny.cc/4w7sw


----------



## RoofDiagnostics (Oct 17, 2010)

WillK said:


> Could someone walk me through how to flash a chimney that is at the peak of a roof? I get how to do the apron and the step flashing, so it'll have an apron on both sides, so when the step flashing gets to the top of the peak should there be something done differently or how does that work?



Flashing a chimney is no different at the peak then in the field of the roof. to properly flash the chimney you need to:

1. Grind a regret joint.
2. Install step flashings
3. Install ice/water shield underlayement surrounding the base of the chimney
4. Fabricate and install counter flashing - this will be inserted into the reglet joint on the surface of the chimney.
5. Install the shingles surrounding the chimney

Hope it goes well!


----------



## WillK (Aug 29, 2010)

Well, what I don't really get is the part where you're going over the peak itself... Maybe I'm overthinking it, but it seems to me like there's always going to be a small area where the flashing can't really block water because you can overlap the step flashing from one side over the other where it goes over the peak, and you can overlap the part that goes onto the chimney but at the corner at the peak, you can't really overlap the 2 pieces... Is that just the way it is and you have to seal that with goop?


----------



## RoofDiagnostics (Oct 17, 2010)

the step flashings (the flashings that you do not see, once the job is finished) will have a gap where the two meet. you can make your own step flashing to fit this area. Sometimes we make a custom step flashing to fit the area - other times we leave the gap. The counter flashing is essential to the water tightness. Make sure you do a very good job with the counter flashing.


----------



## RoofDiagnostics (Oct 17, 2010)

http://www.ashireporter.org/articles/articles.aspx?id=808#Roof-Figure-4.gif (look about halfway down the page)


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

Near the bottom of this page is a step by step detail of the finish pieces. http://www.albertsroofing.com/Chimney Repair.htm They get fully locked together before nailing either. A dab of caulk on each side will do ya.


----------



## WillK (Aug 29, 2010)

Great pictures, that really gets me the level of detail I needed! And just in time, I'm wrapping up this area today so I can get my roofing brackets down and get the pics of the house I need for my new insurance.


----------

